# GiGi Hadid - walking the runway for Tom Ford Spring/Summer 2018 show during New York Fashion Week 06.09.2017 x18



## brian69 (7 Sep. 2017)

*backstage*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Weltenbummler (8 Sep. 2017)

Gigi ist ein wunderschöne Traumfrau.


----------



## ass20 (8 Sep. 2017)

Thanks so much for Gigi


----------

